# BEEF EMPIRE DAYS BBQ CHALLENGE



## beef empire day (May 15, 2014)

We would like to invite everyone to Garden City, KS  to be a part of BEEF EMPIRE DAYS.  2nd Annual ALL BEEF COOKOFF. Meat is provided, cash prizes, and this year a dessert jackpot. For more information and registration go to www.beefempiredays.com.


----------

